
Ask HN: How much rent do you pay per month and where? - whitenoice
Would like to know how much my salary would be worth in that state. This site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;money.cnn.com&#x2F;calculator&#x2F;pf&#x2F;cost-of-living&#x2F; gives absurd values unless its actually true.<p>I pay $2000 for 2bd 1.5bath apartment in Brookline, Boston MA
======
joshuanomed
10000/month in NYC (Manhattan) for mortgage + common charges for two bedroom +
home office in full–service doorman building.

~~~
eip
What do you do that makes $10K/month seem like a reasonable cost of living?

~~~
greenyoda
It's not effectively $10K/month because mortgage interest is tax deductible
and the percentage of the cost used for the home office can be deducted as a
business expense. Also, he's building equity in his investment which he'll get
back when he sells the apartment. Once the mortgage is paid off, he owns the
unit and all that's left of the monthly expense is maintenance charges (and
real estate tax).

Also, Manhattan is currently a pretty healthy real estate market, so he's
likely to make a profit when he sells the apartment. So it's hard to compare
this number to a simple rent payment.

~~~
joshuanomed
Mortgage interest is deductible to a point, it starts to phase out at certain
income levels, and if you're in alternative-minimum-tax land it's diminished
even more.

R/E tax is also deductible.

We “extracted” enough from sales of two previous apartments to give us close
to 65% equity in our current apartment.

------
arkadiyt
You could set this up as an anonymous google spreadsheet for people to add
their information to, like the salary one that went around recently

